# firefox i kolory czcionki

## daxxx

Jak zmusic firefoxa zeby nie uzywal kolorow systemowych w ogole, bo niby mam ta opcje uzyj kolorow systemowych odznaczona ale i tak np w liscie rozwijanej czy tam w formularzach  uzywany jest kolor czcionki ustawionej w systemie

----------

## ochach

firefox-3.6-r2 i mam to samo.

dziala w wiekszosci miejsc oprocz listboxow, textboxow etc

ja nawet nie wiem czy to tak powinno dzialac czy inaczej i po co komus mialoby to sluzyc, ale jesli pod windowsem jest inaczej to znaczy, ze jest to bug. ktos ma windowsa zeby sprawdzic? ;]

----------

## Garrappachc

Ale przecież ff korzysta z gtk. Te kolory to po prostu motyw gtk+.

----------

## ochach

nie znam sie na gtk, ale skoro zaznaczam ze chce wszystkie literki miec na bialo to tak powinno sie stac, a tutaj jest tak tylko w polowie.

nie wiem czy istnieje mozliwosc implementacji zmiany stylu gtk w firefoksie przy odznaczeniu takiej opcji... ktos kto cos wie o gtk niech powie.

wlaczajac ta funkcje myslalem, ze rezultat bedzie inny (a korzystajac z ff nie musze miec wiedzy czy ta kontrolka to gtk, qt czy inna), wiec problem jest albo z opisem opcji albo z ich sama funkcjonalnoscia.

cheers

----------

